# i need ideas for making a surface barrier



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

You could use some sort of airline tubing with end caps and make a customize a "surface barrier" and use some suction cups to line them up how ever you want them to.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

Suction cups with fishin' line.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Just watch out for fish or the filter spilling them out. I would make a very shallow basket for them instead. Kinda like a breeding net but far more shallow, 1in at the most.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I just got some dwarf water lettuce, and I was going to do the suction cup/airline tubing idea. I have a HOB filter, and I will make a semi-circle around it. Although, the fishing line sounds even better now that I think about it - a heavy test line (thickness) will rise & sink with the water as it moves either from surface agitation from the filter, or from evaporation/water topping.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Styrofoam plate - Cut out the "middle" of the plate leaving a 1/8 to a 1/4" ring. Put the duck weed in the ring. a little fishing line can teather the ring away from the filter outlet. I've see Stro plates in various colors at the $1 store. Maybe you can find a darker color that won't be as obnoxious as white.

We used to make Feeding rings from the tops of Stro coffee cups.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm, plastic canvas - the kind in craft stores - is getting a lot of creative use around here. You could make a barrier of any size/depth you want and attach it with GE1 silicone to the glass or silicone it to suction cups...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, I was thinking of encircling the filter, not the dwarf water lettuce. I want the plants to spread, but not get in the path of the outflow for the HOB.


----------



## m4s4mur4 (Apr 29, 2010)

wow one nap later and i wake up to these great ideas!! will hit up the craft store tomorrow morning. i have never purchased silicone before. is there a specific one i should be using for aquarium use?


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

m4s4mur4 said:


> wow one nap later and i wake up to these great ideas!! will hit up the craft store tomorrow morning. i have never purchased silicone before. is there a specific one i should be using for aquarium use?


Get GE Type I Clear Silicone at Home Depot or Lowes.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

See, that's why naps are soooo good! lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

As long as it is 100% silicone it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

You can paint styrofoam with Krylon fusion. Don't hold the can too close when spraying as the propellant will dissolve the styrene.

It's no joke when it says wait 7 days for drying on the can. It will tend to flake if you try to use it too quickly.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Duckweed.....

sorry for not being help,
but just a couple quick questions,

is there any specific reason you want it in your tank?

or just want to give it a try since you never have them before?


----------



## m4s4mur4 (Apr 29, 2010)

well i've heard the rumors about how its impossible to get rid of, so its definitely not going anywhere near my prized planted tank. i just want to see if it will reduce nitrates in my red devil tank. i am just taking extra precautions just in case it grows as fast as they say it does.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I've already seen growth on some of my dwarf water lettuce, which has been in my tank 2-3 days. I wish it was edible & tasted like spinach! lol


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

rubber gaskets, they make larger ones you can usualy pick up at the LFS for canister filters.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

why are you worried about the out flow of your hob. that flow should keep its own area clear of the duckweed


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The dwarf water lettuce just gets drawn towards the HOB, and then pushed under the water & tumbled around by the outflow. I've read that the dwl doesn't like the turbulence & will suffer for it.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> The dwarf water lettuce just gets drawn towards the HOB, and then pushed under the water & tumbled around by the outflow. I've read that the dwl doesn't like the turbulence & will suffer for it.


I cut up a water bottle in half and tied shoelace or kite string around it and HOB to redirect/obstruct outflow in my betta tank.


----------

